# Has anyone heard of "HITEM" brand?



## mky5006 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and registered because my dad bought an old pentax K1000 many years ago at a yard sale and i recently dug it up and found a lens labeled "HITEM AUX WIDE ANGLE LENS." (also came with a telephoto lens) I've never heard of HITEM nor could find any information online.

Does anyone know of the brand & if it is of any value?


----------



## the Virginian (Mar 8, 2010)

I doubt it's worth anything. A Google search only turned up this thread.


----------



## Proteus617 (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are auxiliary lenses, designed to screw into the filter thread of a prime.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 8, 2010)

Not worth anything, really. These are cheap add-ons which actually degrade the quality of any prime lens you work with. You'd be much better off shooting with the prime lens and then cropping as much as you need to.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

there are various 'fisheyes' and wide add-ons like this - they are cheapo R.O.C or Taiwan items. they are crap but artistically that might not be same as being useless. usually come with heavy color aberration included at no extra charge.


----------



## compur (Mar 8, 2010)

Good for self defense purposes, hence the name.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 8, 2010)

^
:smileys:


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

compur said:


> Good for self defense purposes, hence the name.


 
lol


----------

